# Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia dies



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia dies 


Antonin Scalia, the influential conservative and most provocative member of the Supreme Court, has died, leaving the high court without its conservative majority and setting up an ideological confrontation over his successor in the maelstrom of a presidential election year.

Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia dies


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Is it wrong that the first thing I thought was "oh great, obama is going to get to nominate one more Supreme"?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> Is it wrong that the first thing I thought was "oh great, obama is going to get to nominate one more Supreme"?


Nope, because we all thought it.

I pray to God that the senate blocks anyone obama puts up. Everyone is overly sick of his shit.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I think odumbo put the hit on him 
Wouldn't put it past the snake !
R.I.P. Justice Scalia


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*JUSTICE SCALIA DEAD
Battle looms as Obama says he'll pick in 'due time'*

*VIDEO: Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia has died*








*VIDEO: Candidates react to death of Scalia*








*BATTLE BREWING: After Scalia's death, Obama has opening to shift Supreme Court balance *
*RARE OPPORTUNITY: Obama has rare parliamentary window to make recess appointment to succeed Scalia*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

God bless him. We've lost a great leader.
No doubt he's raising a glass with Rawhide.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

US Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia has died at age 79 .

I would like to see a full autopsy done by someone with no connection to Obama !!!!!

SUSPICIOUS DEATH:


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

A friend to law enforcement. I believe Congress will block any attempt to of BHO to replace him until 2017.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

This is a sad day for law enforcement and the country. Justice Scalia was a true Patriot and a rational voice on the Supreme Court, he will be greatly missed. Just praying Obama isn't allowed to pick the next Justice!!
Rest in Peace Justice Scalia...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PEACEFUL END: Justice Scalia died
of natural causes, investigators say*

*THE BODY OF* Justice Antonin Scalia was en route to northern Virginia late Sunday after investigators ruled no foul play caused his death and details of his final hours were revealed.


*'MAN OF INTEGRITY': Justices remember Scalia as family man, 'legal titan' *
*VIDEO: Eric Shawn reports - Justice Scalia's originalism*








*VIDEO: Scalia's most memorable dissenting opinions*








*APPOINTMENT CLASH: Political battle looms over replacement for Scalia*
*OPINION: Scalia's death could turn 2016 election upside down*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> US Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia has died at age 79 .
> 
> I would like to see a full autopsy done by someone with no connection to Obama !!!!!
> 
> SUSPICIOUS DEATH:


BULLSHIT !!!!
Presidio County Judge Cinderela Guevara told Fox News that she determined Scalia had died of natural causes. Guevara also said that she had spoken to local investigators and U.S. marshals, as well as Scalia's family and personal physician, before determining that an autopsy was not necessary.
Cinderela Guevara defeats incumbent Presidio County Judge Paul Hunt in Democratic Primary


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is truly a sad day when you lose a true constitutionalist like Scalia from the Supreme Court. The scary thing is that if you look at the Herald Website they have Deval Patrick as a possible nominee, what a scary thought.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

felony said:


> A friend to law enforcement. I believe Congress will block any attempt to of BHO to replace him until 2017.


He was and one of the few opinion that I ever bothered to read.
I wish but I have no confidence in these Rhinos since they did nothing to prevent Sotomayor and Kagan.

I won't be the least bit surprised if he installs his buddy, DeVille. Another dirty product of Chicago and Harvard graduate who FAILED the bar twice before passing by the skin of his teeth the third time. He's not fit to use Justice Scalia's leftover TP.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Detectives question lack of autopsy in Scalia death*
By Jamie Schram and Bob Fredericks

February 15, 2016 | 11:07pm

Modal Trigger








Antonin Scalia Photo: Zumapress
*More On:*
*antonin scalia
Jeb calls to block literally anyone Obama nominates for Scalia's seat*

*The president doesn't deserve an EZ-pass in replacing Scalia*

*5 judges on Obama's rumored short list to replace Scalia*

*I found Scalia dead with a pillow over his head: ranch owner*
Veteran homicide investigators in New York and Washington, DC, on Monday questioned the way local and federal authorities in Texas handled the death of Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia.

"It's not unreasonable to ask for an autopsy in this case, particularly knowing who he is," retired Brooklyn homicide Detective Patricia Tufo told The Post.

"He's not at home. There are no witnesses to his death, and there was no reported explanation for why a pillow is over his head," Tufo said. "So I think under the circumstances it's not unreasonable to request an autopsy. Despite the fact that he has pre-existing ailments and the fact that he's almost 80 years old, you want to be sure that it's not something other than natural causes."

Bill Ritchie, a retired deputy chief and former head of criminal investigations for the DC police, said he was dumbstruck when he learned that no autopsy would be performed.

"I took a look at the report and I almost fell out of my chair," Ritchie told The Post from his home in Maryland.

"I used to be an instructor in the homicide school. Every death investigation you are handling, you consider it a homicide until the investigation proves otherwise," Ritchie said.

"How do you know that person wasn't smothered? How do you know it's not a homicide until you conduct an investigation? You have to do your job. Once you go through that process, you can conclude that this is a naturally occurring death."

Presidio County Judge Cinderela Guevara said she declared Scalia dead via telephone based on what cops and marshals at the scene told her - that there were no signs of foul play.

"How in the world can that Texas judge, not even seeing the body, say that this is a heart attack?" Ritchie wondered. "A US marshal can't tell you. You need a medical professional. If this was Joe Blow, you say OK, 79 years of age, health problems, maybe natural causes. But this is a sitting justice of the Supreme Court!"

http://nypost.com/2016/02/15/detectives-question-lack-of-autopsy-in-scalia-death/

*Conspiracy theories swirl...*


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm surprised that Justice Scalia’s family did not want an autopsy.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*THAT WAS THEN: White House
says Obama 'regrets' Alito filibuster*

*THE WHITE HOUSE* says President Obama 'regrets' his 2006 decision to filibuster the nomination of Samuel Alito to the Supreme Court - after being accused of hypocrisy for blasting 'obstructionist' Republicans vowing to block his next high court nominee.


*PULLING THE RACE CARD? Clinton suggests racial 'bigotry' behind GOP stance in Supreme Court fight*
*VIDEO: Cruz vows to filibuster Obama's Supreme Court pick*








*VIDEO: Who should pick the next Supreme Court justice*








*OPINION: Justice Scalia and constitutional fidelity*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Why Isn't Obama Going to Scalia's Funeral?*
*
SHOWING JUST WHAT SCUMBAGS THEY ARE, OBAMA'S WILL SKIP SCALIA'S FUNERAL #o4a #news #RT

Published*4:57 pm EST, February 17, 2016*Updated*4:59 pm EST, February 17, 2016 4 Comments ByStephanie Dube Dwilson
12.7k
Share471TweetShareEmailFollow








President Barack Obama will not attend Justice Antonin Scalia's funeral. (Getty)

President Barack Obama announced today that he will not be attendingJustice Antonin Scalia's funeralon Saturday. This announcement has caused an uproar among conservatives, who feel that it's a huge sign of disrespect for a president to not attend a Supreme Court Justice's funeral. The last Supreme Court Justice who died while in office was Chief Justice William Rehnquist in 2005, whose funeral Former President George W. Bush attended. But they also shared ideologies.

Here's what you need to know.

Why Isn't Obama Going to Scalia's Funeral?


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

LawMan3 said:


> Are we surprised? Thank God Obummer is OUT in less than a year...worst "commander in chief" this country has seen in a looooong time. RIP Justice Scalia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worst ever is appropriate!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP/Fox News
*PAYING RESPECTS: Mourners line up to view Justice Scalia's casket*

*NEXT JUSTICE: Senate GOP easing on blockade of Obama court pick?* | *VIDEO: WH defends Obama skipping funeral*








*VIDEOS: Justices gather as casket arrives at Supreme Court*







| * Scalia lying in repose at the Supreme Court*








*OPINION: Scalia and the Supreme Court: What the Justice would want now*
*PROGRAMMING ALERT: WATCH LIVE COVERAGE OF FUNERAL ON SATURDAY AT 11 AM ET ON FOX NEWS AND FOXNEWS.COM*


----------

